# Problems Installing Photoshop CS and Dreamweaver MX 2004 on my Macbook Pro



## sarahonyschuk (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi There,

I have a Macbook Pro.  I have a copy of Dreamweaver MX 2004 and Adobe Photoshop CS that I would like to install on this machine.  Both of these programs are backed up on an external harddisk. 

I used to to have a copy of this Photoshop working on my mac, but a few months ago, it stopped working, and I haven't been able to get it up and running since.

Here are the specs of my Mac:

2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
4 GB 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM

So far I have basically tried copying these programs onto my machine from the external disk, but with no success.

Is there anyone who might have any idea what is going on with these programs, and how I can get them working again my machine?

Please let me know, your help is greatly appreciated!

Kind wishes, and looking forward to hearing back from you!

Sarah


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 6, 2009)

If you don't have the original install disks you have to copy over all files to their correct locations. Of course I'm assuming you have purchased licenses for these applications and not condoning you do this unless this is the case. (legalese)

You have to uninstall anything Adobe, reboot in Safe Mode and then reinstall your apps. More on my blog here: http://thesalon.blogspot.com/2009/09/adobe-dreamweaver-failed-to-install-fix.html

More on Safe Mode Here:
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1455

Let us know if this doesn't solve your issue. Try just uninstalling the apps you want to then install, rather than uninstalling everything first. That way you'll know if it's just the apps and not all of them, and you'll save yourself the trouble of reinstalling all of the CS4 suite.


----------

